# Fun with HF



## Lou (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, they don't make them like they used to!!

I find this hilarious:

https://sciencemadness.org/talk/viewthread.php?action=attachment&tid=10290&pid=123357


----------



## Froggy (Apr 9, 2008)

What can one say? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I couldn't get it to load but Have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Lou (Apr 10, 2008)

Here Mark, I've downloaded it and have now uploaded it to the forum.

You can view the PDF now. It's really worth the read just for a good laugh.

I don't think it mentions safety even once.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 10, 2008)

Cost of Chemicals :arrow: 5 Cents a vial.
Cost of Postage stamp to mail it with :arrow: 3 Cents.
Cost of Hokes book :arrow: Priceless

I note the date 1938. Hoke wrote her book in 1940.
If we could only go back. :? 

1938 :arrow: Franklin Delano Roosevelt is president of the US

A nationwide scare results from radio dramatization of War of the Worlds by Orson Welles

German troops roll into Austria; Hitler declares the reunification of Austria with the German Reich

In Germany, 7500 Jewish businesses are destroyed during Kristallnacht

The first practical ballpoint pen is developed by Laszlo Brio, A Hungarian journalist

The Germans invade Poland which leads the Allies to declare war

New York Yankees win the World Series

New York Giants win the NFL championship

Chicago Blackhawks win the Stanley Cup 

How Much things cost in 1938
Average Cost of new house $3,900.00 
Average wages per year $1,730.00
Cost of a gallon of Gas 10 cents  
Average Cost for house rent $27.00 per month
A loaf of Bread 9 cents
A LB of Hamburger Meat 13 cents 
Average Price for new car $763.00 
Blanket $5.00
Liptons Noodle Soup 10 Cents


----------



## peter i (Apr 11, 2008)

Before our Polish members tell you, Germany invaded Poland September 1, 193*9*


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats pretty funny Lou.
It's no wonder why the average life expectancy was shorter then.
I wonder what else they played with at home on a rainy day.
Surely these weren't the same people experimenting with nuclear fusion.  

Mark


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 4, 2013)

Just saw 1 part 2 of Breaking Bad, the flouric acid in bath tub scene can be found on youtube. A good laugh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUFbOAIWjJM

One comment about flouric: There are several discussion about flouric and refining on the board. It's extremely poisonous, dangerous and something for people who are professionally trained in using it. Nothing for hobbyists!


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Sep 4, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Just saw 1 part 2 of Breaking Bad, the flouric acid in bath tub scene can be found on youtube. A good laugh:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUFbOAIWjJM
> 
> One comment about flouric: There are several discussion about flouric and refining on the board. It's extremely poisonous, dangerous and something for people who are professionally trained in using it. Nothing for hobbyists!




It was HCL on breaking bad.

Derek.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was 14 or so my mother got interested in making ceramics so I got dragged along to a lot of ceramic shops to carry various molds, gallon bottles of slip, and boxes of greenware. I recall buying a small plastic bottle of a beige colored paste at one of the shops for etching glass. I'm betting it was similar to the paste mentioned of hydrochloric acid, barium sulphate, and sodium fluoride? I could swear though the ingredient list said it contained hydrofluoric acid. In any case I was just amazed that there was a chemical that could attack glass, having owned numerous chemistry sets with glass test tubes and beakers through my earlier years.


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2013)

a solution of hot NaOH will dissolve glass into a puddle of goo. just goes to show that the things we use can do amazing and terrible things.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Sep 5, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw 1 part 2 of Breaking Bad, the flouric acid in bath tub scene can be found on youtube. A good laugh:
> ...



It was Hydroflouric, they used it to dispose of bodies, not for the cook.


----------



## Geo (Sep 5, 2013)

:lol: i saw that episode. seems like a chemistry teacher would have known that porcelain coated bath tub wouldnt stand up to the acid.


----------



## Dan Dement (Sep 5, 2013)

Lou,

Article appears to posted in Popular Science. Maybe they had Bomb making the next issue! Crazy!

Dan


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dan Dement said:


> Lou,
> 
> Article appears to posted in Popular Science. Maybe they had Bomb making the next issue! Crazy!
> 
> Dan




I recall an old article a friend showed me which had been published in either Popular Science or maybe Popular Mechanics, which told you how you could make your own DDT after it had been removed from the market.


----------



## Geo (Sep 9, 2013)

i read an article in a farmers almanac that gave specific instructions on how to compound, package and use AN/FO to remove stumps. i can just imagine everyone gathered around a huge stump and someone yells out "YALL WATCH THIS" BOOOOM!!!


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 10, 2013)

Geo said:


> "YALL WATCH THIS" BOOOOM!!!


Ah !!! The infamous last words of many a Red Neck :shock:


----------

